# Aquatic Kingdom Moving Sale!!



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

If you haven't heard, we're moving!! So having said that there are a ton of things we don't want to have to move with us and that means crazy prices. I have a table set up with tons of items from lights to calcium reactors all for extremely reduced prices. All items are final sale but for anyone that is good with fixing things up this is a gold mine!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I love a sale whoo hooo - pm sent!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bad timing! payday doesn't come in another 2 weeks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

where are you moving to?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hitch said:


> where are you moving to?


We're just moving down the street. We're going to be in the Chinese Center next to Big Al's. We took over Dragon Aquariums old unit.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

To bad I liked your current spot...parking is a nightmare over there.

Will you be shut down when you move?


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> We're just moving down the street. We're going to be in the Chinese Center next to Big Al's. We took over Dragon Aquariums old unit.


now thats convinient! but isnt that a small unit?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's a great location and for an aquarium store you don't need a huge amount of space, you just need enough space...as alot of others have proven. I find most of the good stores are smaller anyways.

Good luck with the new store guys, and I might drop by to see watcha got!


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

azotemia said:


> now thats convinient! but isnt that a small unit?


Its a decent size. Obiviously its not the size of the current store, when it was still dragon aquarium, they only used the back for livestock the front was all dry goods/ random nicknacks. Also parkibg isnt so bad. I always park in the back since most of the timr its empty.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I think they'll attract more customers and steal some from big als too. I wish they would have weekly sales flyers like big als.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> I think it's a great location and for an aquarium store you don't need a huge amount of space, you just need enough space...as alot of others have proven. I find most of the good stores are smaller anyways.
> 
> Good luck with the new store guys, and I might drop by to see watcha got!





penpal said:


> Its a decent size. Obiviously its not the size of the current store, when it was still dragon aquarium, they only used the back for livestock the front was all dry goods/ random nicknacks. Also parkibg isnt so bad. I always park in the back since most of the timr its empty.


nonetheless this is good news! saves me alot of gas money and "beer" money


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

So many steals, great time to buy a calcium reactor !


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats, that's definitely a prime location for a general audience LFS


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

So apparently Dragon Aquariums is OK, not like the RR and R2O issue.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope this will not pose a problem for Dragon Aquarium...no disrespect to AK but the people in Dragon have had a hard time making things work since they moved to a smaller unit. They are nice people 

I can't see how it will work with 2 freshwater/salt stores next door to each other and BAs across the way?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I can see it working out, when I go out that way if I get anything I would only make one stop to buy, so now I might buy at all 3 stores.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree when im in the area i always hit up both, whoever has what Im looking to get, I buy from.Just more options now in terms of who has the best deals on special sale items.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

notclear said:


> So apparently Dragon Aquariums is OK, not like the RR and R2O issue.


I am pretty sure chinese malls does not have non-competitive clauses (fortunately for one, unfortunately for the other).



bettaforu said:


> I hope this will not pose a problem for Dragon Aquarium...no disrespect to AK but the people in Dragon have had a hard time making things work since they moved to a smaller unit. They are nice people
> 
> I can't see how it will work with 2 freshwater/salt stores next door to each other and BAs across the way?


Realistically I think it will be a hit on both BA and Dragon; so if dragon is having a hard time now ... Afterall BA Mississauga is their best operating corporate store (even when oakville was operating).

I would be interested to see how AK can fit everything that old-dragon store because it's probably like ... 1/5 the size. I guess they will focus more on 'generic general audience' goods.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Btw, when's the actual move date?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

vaporize said:


> I would be interested to see how AK can fit everything that old-dragon store because it's probably like ... 1/5 the size. I guess they will focus more on 'generic general audience' goods.


The new location will be somewhere around 4k sq.ft the current location is like 6k sq.ft. I imagine it will be a condensed version of the same thing 

I see it as being good for everyone, now each store will benefit from the foot traffic generated by one another. It may also help Steve turn his business around.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww... I guess that means no new livestock coming in anytime soon?
And I was really really really hoping you would get what I was looking for =P


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't like that store, its a huge mess 
they do have some nice custom tanks made but I bet they cost an arm and a leg, 
most of ther prices are out to lunch
maybe with the smaller overhead of the new location things will change for the better


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Its good for me, cause now i get to see 3 stores instead of 2 each time i pass by, since i am always too lazy to drive to Aquatic Kingdom. However, i can imagine it being bad for the other two.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

GAT said:


> I think they'll attract more customers and steal some from big als too. I wish they would have weekly sales flyers like big als.


I'll be working much harder on this in the coming months. We're taking over our web site again and I'll be doing regular updates. Also I'll be posting the new deals and what's come in on a more regular basis on the Facebook page as well.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

vaporize said:


> I am pretty sure chinese malls does not have non-competitive clauses (fortunately for one, unfortunately for the other).
> 
> Realistically I think it will be a hit on both BA and Dragon; so if dragon is having a hard time now ... Afterall BA Mississauga is their best operating corporate store (even when oakville was operating).
> 
> I would be interested to see how AK can fit everything that old-dragon store because it's probably like ... 1/5 the size. I guess they will focus more on 'generic general audience' goods.


The new store will be about 3/4 of the size that this one is. Also, we will be able to condense things a little bit so all of the tanks we currently have will fit in without making it too squishy.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

blunthead said:


> I don't like that store, its a huge mess
> they do have some nice custom tanks made but I bet they cost an arm and a leg,
> most of ther prices are out to lunch
> maybe with the smaller overhead of the new location things will change for the better


Our prices are actually quite good compared to other stores in the area. If there's a store that makes our prices look "out to lunch" I'd love to know because I'd go there myself to buy things.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

blunthead said:


> I don't like that store, its a huge mess
> they do have some nice custom tanks made but I bet they cost an arm and a leg,
> most of ther prices are out to lunch
> maybe with the smaller overhead of the new location things will change for the better


I have to agreed with Brent on both the quality and price of those custom tanks, if nothing else, their tanks are one of the best in GTA due to the ability to use offshore manufacturers. Price definitely scares Miracles at times. I have not seen any north american manufacturers regularly using 45 degree glass & floating bottom as those require supreme precision (or you can throw away the piece of glass).

I do agreed about the mess part, the newly renovation can help bring more value into the new place when you have BA to compare side-by-side. The cleanliness of reefraft or Coral Reef Shop will make the whole experience more pleasant (and higher end, thus justify better pricing by perception).

*So when is the grand opening date?*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

vaporize said:


> congrats, that's definitely a prime location for a general audience LFS


Mississauga has too many fish stores. Expand Herbert...Scarboro needs one badly!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Woohoo I am happy about this!

from time to time I bus it to Big Al's/Dragon, and AK a bit out of my way... but now all 3 in same general area LOVE IT!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

anyone know when they open?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

As of April 1st, the new location next to Dragon is not open. I thought it was and wandered in, got to have a quick chat with the guys in there, they said it should be open this month (April).

If they do open this month, it will be later in the month. It's still under construction in there. Most tanks have water, a few tanks in the back have live rock and lights on, ready for coral. A few shelves have products lined up and look pretty good, but there are dirty old tanks and stuff thats just been moved over lying around and piled everywhere. There's very little space to walk around, the floors are full of old equipment and other stuff.

*GENERAL LAYOUT: *
The new location is about 2/3 of the size of the old place. Its a good size though. I would class it as a big store.
Fish tanks, stacked 3 high are on the left as you walk in. Take up just over 1/4 of the store. But there are 3-4 rows of them, lots and lots of tanks for fish!

Dry goods and shelving at below head-height are on the right with the checkout toward the back of the store as you walk in on the right. Again, taking up about 1/4 of the store.

Waist height coral tanks are at about half way back filling the back end of the store. About 1/2 the store. Lots of space back there for tanks and larger equipment to be displayed too.

It looks like a great layout. I wouldn't say its cramped in there, it looks like a very comfortable space for them to move into, but who knows what it will be like when they get all their products in there and finish it. Im really excited to see what it all looks like when its done. I think its going to be much better than the old place!


----------



## klila (May 6, 2011)

Went today, store is open, stock is on the light side, but that's understandable considering the big move. The new location is Next door to dragons aquarium, literally next door. That's very strange thing for a landlord to do.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Went yesterday to see AK...All the tanks are up, but some not stocked yet as Daniel is still waiting on more shipments to arrive. What I did see was some very nice looking fish....makes me want to go marine 

Did ask if Brent was there and was told NO  Anyone know where he went?


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

i was wondering the same thing, does anyone know where brent went?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went in yesterday to see the new store and I must admit I'm very impressed with what Daniel has done with the new store. Very smart layout and the reefing section is great with room to expand.

As it was explained by Daniel, he meant to hold off on some livestock to ensure that the system wasn't getting shocked with new arrivals all the time.

I almost blew some cash but refrained due to not having a stable tank


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I poped in last week I love the new store. It is such a better layout than the old place plus they had red sea test kits for $10 less per test than BA's next door


----------

